# Flashing IMG and SuperUser/SuperSU...



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a rooted VZW Galaxy Nexus running BB and Franco kernel. It was an arduous task for me to get my GNex rooted due to PC driver issues and "root toolkit app" issues. I ended up going through the entire process manually, understanding much of what I was doing and being a little unsure of other stuff.

Since then, I use ROM Manager to get to CWM where I do things like wipe cache, wipe Dalvik, flash zip files, and of course I use RM to install ROM's. I use Franco's Install App to install his kernels. It's a tidy and efficient world I live in! But I want to know a little more.

What is the best way to flash a .img file? Is going back to look up the console commands and using Fastboot (am I right with this?) the best way to go?

I read that SuperSU is the "way to go". If so, why? If I move to SuperSU, will all of my apps that need "superuser" access, like Franco's app, just automatically use the SuperSu application instead of Superuser? Does installing SuperSU automatically uninstall Superuser?

Thanks for your help and patience!


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Concerning fastboot: CM has a very nice page that spells out all of its different commands here.

Also, I personally suggest checking out TWRP as an alternative to CWM. You can find a thread in the dev forum for your phone. You can find the app "goomanager" in the play store which does similar functions to rom manager as well. I think CWM still enjoys being the recovery that's documented in most getting started guides, but a lot of people on these forums seem to prefer TWRP for a number of reasons. Personal preference, but worth checking out to find what you like.

My understanding is that SuperSU originally fixed a bunch of bugs that existed in Superuser, but both have been updated several times since SuperSU launched. I've never really heard of people having one or the other crash/not work and -need- to switch on this phone. I think for most people the choice is cosmetic (or loyalty, or latest-is-greatest, or whatever motivates people on their choices).

There can only be one SU binary installed at a time, but installing one app won't remove the other. So if you install SuperSU, it'll ask for root access from Superuser, and then ask to update the SU binary to its own. Likewise, if you run Superuser after doing this, it'll ask to update the binary back to its own. Apps will request permission from whichever one currently has its binary installed. If you switch to SuperSU, you can remove Superuser yourself. If it's installed to /system/app you'll have to delete it manually with a file explorer or from the command line, if it's in /data/app you can just uninstall it from the app drawer.


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for your time and insights.

I'll check out that command page.


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

So if I understand this thread so far (and with input from OsmOsis in Franco's thread)...

- If I install SuperSu from the Play Store, it'll install it just fine, taking control over the previous SuperUser app. All will be well.
- You can keep both SuperSu and SuperUser on your phone, but just one will be active.
- SuperSU actually allows you to swap between SuperSU and SuperUser, if you keep both apps around.
- If you want to delete SuperUser:
-- if installed from the Play Store, you can just delete the app under "Settings".
-- if installed from console prompt (I did it this way) you need to delete it from the console.
--- if this is the case, I'll need to dig-up my adb procedure and exact commands - it's easy for me to hose this stuff-up!


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Answered...

Download supersu from playstore,open it and update the binaries then go to system/app and delete superuser.apk
Reboot and now all the apps that need root access will use supersu.

Posted here for others to benefit.

Thanks again to all.
-bk


----------

